# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Кто кем приходится в семье

## Irina

*Кто кем приходится в семье*


*Родители супругов*

    * Свёкор  — отец мужа.
    * Свекровь — мать мужа.
    * Тесть — отец жены.
    * Тёща — мать жены.
    * Сват — отец одного из супругов по отношению к родителям другого супруга.
    * Сватья (сваха) — мать одного из супругов по отношению к родителям другого супруга. Также «сватья баба», «сваха» — женщина, занимающаяся сватаньем, устройством браков.

*Братья и сёстры супругов*

    *  Деверь — брат мужа.
    * Золовка — сестра мужа.
    * Шурин — брат жены.
    * Шурич — (устар.) сын шурина.
    * Свояченица — сестра жены.
    * Свояк или зять - брату жены или сестре жены.

*Супруг(а) близкого родственника*

    *   Зять — муж сестры, дочери, золовки. Другими словами, зять — мужчина по отношению к семье жены: к её родителям (тестю и тёще), её сестре (свояченице), её брату (шурину) и жене последнего.
    *      - Вдомник (влазень, призяченный, вабий) — зять, принятый тестем либо тёщей в дом, на одно хозяйство.
    *  Невестка — жена сына, брата, шурина. Другими словами, невестка — женщина по отношению к семье мужа: к его родителям (свёкру и свекрови), его брату (деверю), его сестре (золовке) и мужу последней. Сноха для отца и матери мужа является также невесткой для всей его семьи.
    *      - Сноха (сыноха) — жена сына по отношению к его отцу (свёкру) и матери (свекрови).
    *      - Ятровь (ятровка, братова, сношенница) — жена брата мужа (жена деверя).
    *  Свояк — муж свояченицы. Другими словами, свояки — мужчины, чьи жёны являются сёстрами.
    *  Братаниха — жена двоюродного брата.

----------

